# Most bang for your buck



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Staghorn sumac or black locust ? . I am going to be living here 10 more yrs or so, in the midwest, thoughts ?

regards
Brad


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

One is mid-late summer bloom (staghorn) the other is pre summer bloom (black locust) here. Both will produce nectar within your time frame of living there. 
Black locust will produce much more nectar year in and year out than sumac, it will also spread faster which may not be desirable.
Both are native here and neither is purposefully planted much, in your location things may differ.


----------

